# Body Butter Greasiness



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Mar 25, 2015)

So, last night I made a whipped body butter, with 25% each of Shea, cocoa, coconut oil and avocado oil.  It's a tad greasy, I think the offender is the coconut oil. I made a lotion with shea and avocado which is very non-greasy, so I am looking at either the CO or the cocoa as the little greaser.

What does the collective wisdom say?


----------



## pamielynn (Mar 25, 2015)

It's the coconut. If you want to keep it, you can try adding a titch of arrowroot powder or 3-5% Isopropyl Myristate


----------



## Saponista (Mar 25, 2015)

No matter how hard I try, I haven't achieved a non greasy whipped butter. I just don't think the oils can soak into your skin properly like they do with a lotion that contains water, so I'm not sure that changing the combination of oils will help that much. I think one of the ways to improve the feeling is to add something like isopropyl myristate which aids skin absorption, but I'm not sure whether you are averse to non natural ingredients?

I am watching this thread with interest as I am keen to find a good recipe too.


----------



## shunt2011 (Mar 25, 2015)

I agree with the CO.  I use Isopropyl Myristate at about 3% and it does seem to help a great deal. Though greasiness is the nature of the product since it's oils and butters.   Some use arrowroot powder to help with the greasiness but I found that to be a bit gritty and didn't like the feel.


----------



## Susie (Mar 25, 2015)

If you give it a couple of minutes, the greasiness should "soak in" and not remain greasy.  If this is for someone's growing tummy, you may want to cut down on the CO a bit, and up the cocoa butter a little.  I LOVED cocoa butter cream on my tummy when I was expecting.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Mar 25, 2015)

It is indeed!  In fairness, last night she did use up all the left overs and it was a lot to use in one go.  Will also look in to this  Isopropyl Myristate, too


----------



## clairissa (Mar 25, 2015)

I do not care for that greasiness in whipped butters.  So, this weekend I experimented and I made one where I added tapioca powder.  The results were wonderful.  My whipped butter is not greasy and easily absorbs into my skin.   My family loves it.  I will probably play with the amount of tapioca powder to add to find that perfect ratio.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Mar 25, 2015)

What did you use as the baseline amount here?


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Apr 4, 2015)

Also, as tapioca appears to have the status of unicorns here in Austria, is there anything else I can use like the powder to stave off the greasiness?


----------



## houseofwool (Apr 4, 2015)

Try cornstarch or corn flour.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Apr 4, 2015)

Ah, very good as I have a lot of that around. What sort of % should I look at using?


----------



## snappyllama (Apr 4, 2015)

I use between 1 tsp and 2 tsp per cup of oil.  Using the higher amount makes my whipped butter very firm and powdery. There is almost no oily feeling, but the texture is crumbly.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Apr 4, 2015)

Thanks snaps. So a cup is about 226 grams when looking at butter - would you say that's about right for your calculation?


----------



## snappyllama (Apr 4, 2015)

Yes. That sounds about right!


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Apr 23, 2015)

Last night I made another batch - this time I used 1.5% cornflour and I also managed to whip it when it was more fluid than last time, so it has that mousse-like feel to it.  It seems a lot less greasy with the addition, thanks to all for the help.


----------



## shunt2011 (Apr 23, 2015)

That looks like it came out nicely.   I need to make some body butters.  Stock is low.  I'll have to try the corn flower, haven't tried that one yet.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Apr 23, 2015)

Thanks Shari!

It takes so long to whip, next time I will just use the Kenwood.  Will see if I can get a dedicated bowl for it, too.  Plus, I really need to start before 7.30pm as I was up jolly late making it


----------



## shunt2011 (Apr 23, 2015)

I agree, I used a hand mixer last time because I can't find my Kitchen Aid whip attachment it too forever.  I generally find myself doing a lot of my stuff later at night and then wonder what was I thinking.  I prefer to wait until the hubby is in bed and out of my hair.  He asks too many questions or is under foot.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 23, 2015)

Your Body butter looks lovely.  Glad the cornflour worked.  I found my body butter greasy too, so can't wait to try out a few of these ideas.


----------



## kumudini (Apr 23, 2015)

shunt2011 said:


> I agree, I used a hand mixer last time because I can't find my Kitchen Aid whip attachment it too forever.  I generally find myself doing a lot of my stuff later at night and then wonder what was I thinking.  I prefer to wait until the hubby is in bed and out of my hair.  He asks too many questions or is under foot.



I tried my KA once to whip the body butter but it was so difficult to get everything mixed thoroughly. Had to stop and scrape, still the stuff in the bottom pit was a different texture than the rest. Now I only use my cuisinart hand mixer. Does a wonderful job. A little expensive  for hand mixers but really powerful.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Apr 23, 2015)

I'm wondering if, in the case that my mixer does not get all areas, I might then use it for the large part and then finish with the hand mixer.................


----------



## cgawlik (Apr 23, 2015)

Big believer in arrow root powder for butters and lotions, I use around 1 TBLS per pound of oils... just whipped up slme for a friend thats expecting but didn't want the greasiness of straight cocobutter, she loves it


----------



## Susie (Apr 23, 2015)

You can get new whisk attachments for the KA that have silicone flanges on one or two blades that scrape as they go.  My MIL makes cakes, and she LOVES this attachment for icings(frostings).

ETA-Can't find them on the internet to save my life.  Have to call her(EEK) to find out where she got it.


----------



## kumudini (Apr 23, 2015)

Gent, I don't know your mixer's design. If it doesn't have the kind of bump in the middle with surrounding pit, in other words if your mixer bowl has a flat bottom, you may not have this problem. What you are suggesting might be a solution for me, but I like working with my cuisinart, so I will keep doing it this way.
I have a question though. If we are to add any kind of starch to the anhydrous body butters, do they now need to be preserved?
Susie, I would have gotten that attachment if I were still baking, that is a flat beater. I haven't seen such a whisk attachment. That would still be no good for the bottom of the bowl though.


----------



## Dahila (Apr 23, 2015)

Susie said:


> You can get new whisk attachments for the KA that have silicone flanges on one or two blades that scrape as they go.  My MIL makes cakes, and she LOVES this attachment for icings(frostings).
> 
> ETA-Can't find them on the internet to save my life.  Have to call her(EEK) to find out where she got it.


I got one for cheesecakes) for 20 dollars in Winners it is discount store.   Home outfitters carry it, I believe Walmart carry it too.


----------



## abc (Apr 23, 2015)

Susie said:


> You can get new whisk attachments for the KA that have silicone flanges on one or two blades that scrape as they go.  My MIL makes cakes, and she LOVES this attachment for icings(frostings).
> 
> ETA-Can't find them on the internet to save my life.  Have to call her(EEK) to find out where she got it.




Flex Edge beater


----------



## Susie (Apr 23, 2015)

Thank you, both!  I am trying to avoid her right now.


----------



## kumudini (Apr 23, 2015)

Amazon has them.


----------



## shunt2011 (Apr 23, 2015)

Vkumudini said:


> I tried my KA once to whip the body butter but it was so difficult to get everything mixed thoroughly. Had to stop and scrape, still the stuff in the bottom pit was a different texture than the rest. Now I only use my cuisinart hand mixer. Does a wonderful job. A little expensive for hand mixers but really powerful.


 
I have a cuisnart handmixer but I prefer my KA.  I just can't find the whisk.  I used it a bunch of times then it just disappeared.  I used it last in December.


----------



## kumudini (Apr 23, 2015)

shunt2011 said:


> I have a cuisnart handmixer but I prefer my KA.  I just can't find the whisk.  I used it a bunch of times then it just disappeared.  I used it last in December.


I hope you find it again 
Do you use preservatives in the body butter with arrowroot powder? I mean in those with no water. My friends love my body butters, so if they like something with the starches better, I want to give them something safe. I just got my tapioca starch and corn starch from Amazon. I think I'm going to use the tapioca.


----------



## shunt2011 (Apr 23, 2015)

Vkumudini said:


> I hope you find it again
> Do you use preservatives in the body butter with arrowroot powder? I mean in those with no water. My friends love my body butters, so if they like something with the starches better, I want to give them something safe. I just got my tapioca starch and corn starch from Amazon. I think I'm going to use the tapioca.


 
I haven't made it with the starch as yet. I have been using Isopropyl Myristate but plan on trying the tapioca starch in the near future.


----------



## Mommy (Apr 23, 2015)

Would potato flour work as a sub for corn/tapioca/arrowroot? I know in regular baking it can, and it's a lot more available than the others, in my area.


----------



## kchaystack (Apr 23, 2015)

fyi, for us 'mercans corn flour is the same thing as corn starch.


----------



## JayJay (Apr 23, 2015)

Question-- does anyone know how the corn starch/ tapioca flour is making the butter less greasy? Is it soaking up the oil or what?


----------



## newbie (Apr 23, 2015)

Don't know how/why it works but I love tapioca starch in the mix. I use 1 tsp per 8 weighed ounces of oils. It seems to be best after sitting a day or two after whipping. Haven't tried the cornstarch. The bag I have will last forever at the rate of a tsp/8 ounces so I won't be experimenting anytime soon. Pays to listen to a book on tape while whipping. Forever.


----------



## Dahila (Apr 24, 2015)

Mommy said:


> Would potato flour work as a sub for corn/tapioca/arrowroot? I know in regular baking it can, and it's a lot more available than the others, in my area.


it would it is exactly the same, starch.   I would rather use IPM than any flour on my skin::sad:


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Apr 24, 2015)

Can I ask why?


----------



## DeeAnna (Apr 24, 2015)

Not Dahlia, but I have a couple of thoughts to contribute. Slight traces of powder like cornstarch can look "ashy" on dark skin. Also there's the skin feel issue. Some powders feel slightly irritating or itchy on my skin right when I first start to sweat. I'm not sure where that's coming from, but it's something I don't care for.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Apr 24, 2015)

Ah okay.  I used a very small amount, I think it was 2% in the end, 30 grams in 1,500grams of oil (a lot of people want to try it!) and in the test uses I haven't detected a hint of the flour itself, other than the less greasy feel.


----------



## DeeAnna (Apr 24, 2015)

I think it's very much a "YMMV" thing, Effy. If it works for you and your lady -- that's really all that matters. 

I'm betting most people would be perfectly fine using a product with a small addition of a starch powder. I would gladly try it and see how it felt on my skin. If it felt good, I'd happily use it. I also don't have dark skin so ashiness isn't a concern for myself. 

By the way, the color and texture of the butter in the photo you shared looks delightful.


----------



## Stacy (Apr 24, 2015)

My two cents about mixing...

I usually makes smaller batches so  the stand mixer isn't suitable.  The first time I whipped it with my  hand mixer, I didn't think it was ever going to finish. Then I found a  whisk attachment and the difference it made was amazing  (we're talking like 5 minutes vs 30+)

Here's an example of the whisk attachment (although the mixer I have has two)







I do think there's a slight difference in the consistency, it's a little more airy i guess. Might be worth a try if you're doing it often.


----------



## PuddinAndPeanuts (Apr 26, 2015)

Vkumudini said:


> I hope you find it again
> 
> Do you use preservatives in the body butter with arrowroot powder? I mean in those with no water. My friends love my body butters, so if they like something with the starches better, I want to give them something safe. I just got my tapioca starch and corn starch from Amazon. I think I'm going to use the tapioca.




I use tapioca starch in my anhydrous body butter and I do not use a preservative.


----------



## PuddinAndPeanuts (Apr 26, 2015)

Stacy said:


> My two cents about mixing...
> 
> I usually makes smaller batches so  the stand mixer isn't suitable.  The first time I whipped it with my  hand mixer, I didn't think it was ever going to finish. Then I found a  whisk attachment and the difference it made was amazing  (we're talking like 5 minutes vs 30+)
> 
> ...




I'm curious...  Why would any body butter need to mix for 30 minutes?  Mine has always come together in 2 or 3 minutes?


----------



## lillybella (Apr 26, 2015)

Dahila said:


> it would it is exactly the same, starch.   I would rather use IPM than any flour on my skin::sad:



I Love the IPM :-D


----------



## HappyHomeSoapCo (Apr 27, 2015)

Has anyone made tallow balm? It is truly divine!  I prefer grass fed tallow, as the nutrient content is higher than commercially produced tallow.  But add a little liquid oil and whip and you've got heaven! Its standard to use olive oil at a 1:8 ratio. But here's my recipe that I'm so so in love with. And I can't wait to use it the next time I'm expecting! 

6parts tallow
1part olive oil
1part aloe vera

Whip it and add essential oils. Palmarosa is great for hydrating and healing skin.


----------



## Stacy (Apr 27, 2015)

PuddinAndPeanuts said:


> I'm curious...  Why would any body butter need to mix for 30 minutes?  Mine has always come together in 2 or 3 minutes?



The whipped butter I make takes that longed to get the whipped consistency. Just incorporating it would take no time but the fluff does. Here's the video I based my recipe/technique on:

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Swz-pE2a_GU[/ame]


----------



## FlybyStardancer (Apr 27, 2015)

HappyHomeSoapCo said:


> But here's my recipe that I'm so so in love with. And I can't wait to use it the next time I'm expecting!
> 
> 6parts tallow
> 1part olive oil
> 1part aloe vera



The thing that worries me with that recipe is the aloe vera. Isn't aloe vera water-based? That means emulsion, which means it needs a preservative.


----------



## HappyHomeSoapCo (Apr 27, 2015)

Good question. I'm not sure. It whipped together so nicely. I'll keep my eye on it. With tallow being very stable and a majority of the ingredients, would it help? How long of a shelf life would it have with the aloe?


----------



## FlybyStardancer (Apr 27, 2015)

With any sort of hydrous blend that doesn't have an added preservative, it's generally 1-2 weeks in the fridge, at the most. Nasties can grow fast, and you can't always see or smell them. (Botulism is a good example of something that you can't see or smell, but can be deadly!)


----------



## HappyHomeSoapCo (Apr 27, 2015)

Ok thank you. I have a lot of reading up to do.


----------



## HappyHomeSoapCo (Apr 28, 2015)

FlybyStardancer said:


> The thing that worries me with that recipe is the aloe vera. Isn't aloe vera water-based? That means emulsion, which means it needs a preservative.



Would vitamin E suffice in this instance? How much do you think is needed? Or is a stronger preservative needed?


----------



## FlybyStardancer (Apr 28, 2015)

Vitamin E is an antioxidant. It prevents oils from going rancid, but will do zilch as far as keeping away nasties. You'd need a dedicated preservative, like Liquid Germall Plus or Phenonip or Optiphen or the like. And likely an emulsifier to keep the aloe and preservative mixed in over time.


----------



## DeeAnna (Apr 28, 2015)

What FlyBy said. A real preservative and a real emulsifier are not optional for a water-based product. Here is my go-to resource to learn more: http://swiftcraftymonkey.blogspot.ca/


----------



## shunt2011 (Apr 28, 2015)

I agree with DeeAnna and FlyBy.  Anything with water needs emulsifier and preservative...not an option.


----------



## DeeAnna (Apr 28, 2015)

Here's another good resource: http://www.makingskincare.com/preservatives/


----------



## HappyHomeSoapCo (Apr 28, 2015)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## HappyHomeSoapCo (Apr 28, 2015)

I quickly skimmed the articles and will thoroughly study them later when I can focus. But can any of you tell me if a natural preservative exists? Either I add a natural preservative or I remove the aloe all together.  I'm so bummed about that. It really is a lovely lovely cream as is.


----------



## DeeAnna (Apr 28, 2015)

Making Skincare is your best resource for evaluating the many different types of preservatives commonly used by handcrafters. She reviews "more natural" and "less natural" products, so I really recommend that guide as a good place to begin. 

The problem with your focus on "natural" is there is no one accepted definition of what the word means. What one person thinks is "natural" is totally unacceptable to another and after all the arguing stops, there's still no clarity. You're on your own to figure out what is "natural enough" for you, I'm afraid.

A soap maker acquaintance of mine in southern Minnesota doesn't sell any water-based creams for precisely this reason. Shanna only makes anhydrous products -- lip balms, butters, and the like -- because they don't require a preservative.


----------



## HappyHomeSoapCo (Apr 28, 2015)

Thank you. Yes I started with just the tallow and olive oil mix. It's great alone and is my definition of natural. Natural enough to eat  whole food for your skin!


----------

